# HI from Canada



## arrdee (Dec 3, 2007)

My name is Richard, I retired a few years ago and can now devote the time
to return to my hobby of many years ago, modeling wood and plastic aircraft.
I am mainly interested in early aviation up to early WW2 of the Canadian airfoces (CAC CAF RCAF). Look forward to using the forum for research, ideas and general discusions on this topic.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

Greetings from the Netherlands, arrdee


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Greetings from the Netherlands, arrdee



... and from Poland too !


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 3, 2007)

hi from the south of Canada , some people are looking for info on 410 if you have any


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Arrdee: Greting's from your neighbors to the south. You'll
enjoy the forum. BTW, what's "retired" ??

Charles


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello richard greetings from NewYork.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey there and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome from the Northwest Territories.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello from the east coast!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome from Edmonton!


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 3, 2007)

arrdee said:


> My name is Richard, I retired a few years ago and can now devote the time
> to return to my hobby of many years ago, modeling wood and plastic aircraft.
> I am mainly interested in early aviation up to early WW2 of the Canadian airfoces (CAC CAF RCAF). Look forward to using the forum for research, ideas and general discusions on this topic.



Welcome from Winnipeg, where in Canada you from?


----------



## fw190d (Dec 3, 2007)

hi from winnipeg


----------



## Hunter368 (Dec 3, 2007)

fw190d said:


> hi from winnipeg



Hi Dude, I am also from Wpg.....what area you live in? I am from West end of town.


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome from the Midwest, landlocked and snowbound.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2007)

hello arrdee, welcome from sunny South Australia!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Pleased to meet you...


----------



## arrdee (Dec 4, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Hi Arrdee: Greting's from your neighbors to the south. You'll
> enjoy the forum. BTW, what's "retired" ??
> 
> Charles



To me being retired means that when I look outside my window and see a foot of snow, as I can this morning,I dont have to go out, more time for my hobby.
thanks to all for the welcomes.
I am from Angus Ontario.


----------



## Bernhart (Dec 4, 2007)

welcome ardee, also an Ontario boy, a little south of you in Guelph Ontario.


----------



## rollie (Jan 3, 2008)

..hey Bernhart I'm in Guelph too !


----------



## seesul (Jan 3, 2008)

welcome Richard!
greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 3, 2008)

small world eh Rollie


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ooooh look at me....la la la la la....bl**dy nitwits!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

whats wrong lucky cork up ya bum ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Weekend spirit son....F-R-I-D-A-Y!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

you sound pissed man.
have you been drinkin ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Not at all mate....just back home from my nightshift...had I been drinking, none of us would understand what I was writing....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

"Ooooh look at me....la la la la la....bl**dy nitwits!"
Lucky i don't understand what you are saying......


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

F*ck off!


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 5, 2008)

Another Canuck!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2008)

> Another Canuck!!!



Its better than these Bl**dy convicts sniping at each other! Jeez!


----------

